# Prize Winning Tea Biscuits!



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Recipe Notes:>>These biscuits are great with breakfast, lunch or dinner or as a snack between meals! I have used numerous variations of this recipe and I have included some of them for you at the bottom of the instructions. But do not let that limit you ... you can add other items (like chopped ham or bacon for breakfast biscuits) to this recipe and create your very own and special treats!

Prize Winning Tea Biscuits:~

Ingredients:...

2 cups of flour
4 teaspoons of baking powder
1 teaspoon of salt
1/4 cup of shortening
1 cup of milk

Directions:...

1.. Mix together flour, baking powder and salt.
2.. Cut in shortening with 2 knives or a pastry blender, until mixture is the consistency of course cornmeal.
3.. Make a well in the centre of these ingredients; add liquid slowly.
4.. When all the liquid has been added, stir dough rather vigorously until it comes freely from the side of the bowl.
5.. Turn dough onto lightly floured board and kneed lightly for a few minutes....maybe 1to 2 minutes
6.. Roll or pat out to desired thickness â about 1/2 inch.
7.. Cut dough with a knife or biscuit cutter, place on greased baking sheet.
8.. Bake in a hot oven (450*F) for 12 â 15 minutes.

Variations of Tea Biscuits:~

a)).Cheese - Decrease shortening to 3 tablespoons and salt to 3/4 teaspoon. Cut in 1/2 cup of grated cheddar cheese with shortening.

b)).Buttermilk â Decrease baking powder to 2 teaspoons; add 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda. Substitute 1 cup of buttermilk for milk

c)).Fruit or Nuts - Add 1/4 cups of granulated sugar and decrease milk to 3/4 cup. Add 3/4 cup of raisins, currants or nuts with milk.

d)).Whole Wheat â use 1 cup of whole wheat flour and 1 cup of all purpose flour


----------



## vislandgirl54

Thanks for sharing...can you substitute butter for shortening?


----------



## NYBev

This looks habit forming - yummy. Can't wait to try them. Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## NYBev

After picking blackberries we would cook some of them down with some sugar. When the biscuits came out
of the oven, we would open them up, put butter on the biscuits and then put the hot cooked blackberries on the
biscuit. OMG! Seventh heaven!


----------



## catherine nehse

Sound wonderful, but please tell me what shortening is? ( I'm useless in the kitchen)


----------



## vislandgirl54

catherine nehse said:


> Sound wonderful, but please tell me what shortening is? ( I'm useless in the kitchen)


Shortening is usually called vegetable shortening, which is a vegetable bi-product just as lard is the fat from a pig.


----------



## catherine nehse

vislandgirl54 said:


> Shortening is usually called vegetable shortening, which is a vegetable bi-product just as lard is the fat from a pig.


Thank you  I'll have to rely on DH to find the right thing here in South Africa


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

vislandgirl54 said:


> Thanks for sharing...can you substitute butter for shortening?


I wouldn't.....is there a reason you do NOT want to use shortening?

10 minutes later....
Okay...I did some research.on a SA web site with recipes..and see there are "no" recipes using shortening....per se!
Do you have Crisco ? tenderflake OR even a store brand name type "hard" pack in baking section of your supermarket.
I noted when looking that even the quick loaf bread, muffins or crust for a chicken pie used butter!....Wow!
Iam gonna hafta do a dig and share some of those recipe on here..
Don't despair...we'll get ya some lard...somehow!....lololol


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

catherine nehse said:


> Sound wonderful, but please tell me what shortening is? ( I'm useless in the kitchen)


relax Catherine...you can sub out butter for the shortening....read the Look what I found here>>>>

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448609-1.html :sm24:


----------



## bundyanne07

I would not consider using 'shortening' for this recipe as they are certainly much nicer if made with nutter. I have used margarine but they are still not as nice as those with butter.This is pretty much the recipe I use for my own scones - what you call biscuits.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

NYBev said:


> After picking blackberries we would cook some of them down with some sugar. When the biscuits came out
> of the oven, we would open them up, put butter on the biscuits and then put the hot cooked blackberries on the
> biscuit. OMG! Seventh heaven!


now! ya done it...I want blackberries.....Stopping at Costco tomorrow on the way home!


----------



## vislandgirl54

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> I wouldn't.....is there a reason you do NOT want to use shortening?
> 
> 10 minutes later....
> Okay...I did some research.on a SA web site with recipes..and see there are "no" recipes using shortening....per se!
> Do you have Crisco ? tenderflake OR even a store brand name type "hard" pack in baking section of your supermarket.
> I noted when looking that even the quick loaf bread, muffins or crust for a chicken pie used butter!....Wow!
> Iam gonna hafta do a dig and share some of those recipe on here..
> Don't despair...we'll get ya some lard...somehow!....lololol


Thanks. I will use butter, because it has better flavour, and in MHO a better texture. People usually use vegetable shortening or lard because it's cheaper.


----------



## betsy10904

Yummy biscuits


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

betsy10904 said:


> Yummy biscuits


they are......


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

vislandgirl54 said:


> Thanks. I will use butter, because it has better flavour, and in MHO a better texture. People usually use vegetable shortening or lard because it's cheaper.


you did see this right?>>>>> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448609-1.html


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

catherine nehse said:


> Sound wonderful, but please tell me what shortening is? ( I'm useless in the kitchen)


Catherine.... You saw this too, right?>>>>> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448609-1.html


----------



## vislandgirl54

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> you did see this right?>>>>> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448609-1.html


Yes, I did. Thanks.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

vislandgirl54 said:


> Yes, I did. Thanks.


okie-dokie! :sm24:


----------



## Casper1

I think it depends on where you are from as to what you put in you biscuits or scones.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Thank you , sounds delicious...will try out later today, think I will add some raisins.


----------



## thomsonact

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> relax Catherine...you can sub out butter for the shortening....read the Look what I found here>>>>
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448609-1.html :sm24:


They won't be the same, though! Biscuits take shortening! Of course, growing up, w had a neighbor that made the best biscuits in the world__using lard!

And, there's no need to roll them out. Flour your hands, pull off a hunk of dough, roll into a ball in your hands, gently/barely flatten, and put on the pan right up next to it's neighbor! (Do this even if you roll them out!)


----------



## thomsonact

NYBev said:


> After picking blackberries we would cook some of them down with some sugar. When the biscuits came out
> of the oven, we would open them up, put butter on the biscuits and then put the hot cooked blackberries on the
> biscuit. OMG! Seventh heaven!


We I'd this with any jelly we made. To this day, when I make jelly I have to make biscuits to have hot buttered biscuits and jelly!


----------



## Lolly12

Mum always made these with homemade beef stew, and I do as well.If there are any leftovers,usually not lol, they were buttered and slathered with strawberry jam.Ohh now I have to make some,without the stew.Dang!


----------



## BlueJay21

I always use butter in place of shortening. One reason is that I have not yet come across a shortening that does not contain palm oil, and I never buy anything that contains palm oil. I use butter in my pastry and it is always flaky and tender. Coconut oil is very good but it is also quite expensive.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

thomsonact said:


> They won't be the same, though! Biscuits take shortening! Of course, growing up, w had a neighbor that made the best biscuits in the world__using lard!
> And, there's no need to roll them out. Flour your hands, pull off a hunk of dough, roll into a ball in your hands, gently/barely flatten, and put on the pan right up next to it's neighbor! (Do this even if you roll them out!)


When we farmed.....I made/baked just about everything using Duck eggs and goose fat...Maybe that could be why my name was on the perpetual silver tray for Domestic Science 7 outta 9 years?..lololol..

Those 2 years not listed , I did not enter...was ill.

Ingredients used in anything made by individuals ...is sorta like "Beauty"...imho. It is in the eye of the be-holder ... thus>>> it is what you have gotten used to using OR what it is you have available to use......you "create/make do" with it.


----------



## catherine nehse

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> relax Catherine...you can sub out butter for the shortening....read the Look what I found here>>>>
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448609-1.html :sm24:


 :sm24: thank you! We have something called holsum which is apparently shortening. But seeing as I almost never bake, I like the margarine substitute (butter is way too expensive for me)


----------



## BlueJay21

Somebody mentioned using cream in place of shortening, butter, or margarine. That same day I was making a new dish, Lentil Pot Pie, and the topping, a biscuit type, used cream. It wasn't as fluffy as biscuits made with butter, but it was good.


----------



## sandj

bundyanne07 said:


> I would not consider using 'shortening' for this recipe as they are certainly much nicer if made with nutter. I have used margarine but they are still not as nice as those with butter.This is pretty much the recipe I use for my own scones - what you call biscuits
> 
> I agree butter is better! Probably a bit healthier to. ????


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

BlueJay21 said:


> Somebody mentioned using cream in place of shortening, butter, or margarine. That same day I was making a new dish, Lentil Pot Pie, and the topping, a biscuit type, used cream. It wasn't as fluffy as biscuits made with butter, but it was good.


Thanks for sharing that with us....


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

sandj said:


> bundyanne07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not consider using 'shortening' for this recipe as they are certainly much nicer if made with nutter. I have used margarine but they are still not as nice as those with butter.This is pretty much the recipe I use for my own scones - what you call biscuits
> 
> I agree butter is better! Probably a bit healthier to. ????
> 
> 
> 
> Just tossing this out there.....In the last 10 years or so....I have found that the butter sold these days..is somewhat "tasteless" from what I was used to.
> 
> and also the mayonnaise is "flat" too!...
> 
> anyone else feel/notice a change?.......OR am I the nut-bar?
Click to expand...


----------

